# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر با #C  یا ++C

## HOSSEINONLINE7

سلام  توی نت منابع پردازش تصویر برای ++C مثل سورس کد های کاربردی و آموزش خیلی بیشتر از سی شارپ هست و آموزش های سی شارپ بیشتر تئوریک هست .

قبلا با متلب کار میکردم و در حد انجام پروژه ی دانشجویی پردازش تصویر ازش استفاده کردم و حالا میخوام حرفه ایی تر بحث را دنبال کنم
من برای اینکه پردازش تصویر را ادامه بدم به سراغ کدوم زبان برم  راحت تر و سریع تر هست ؟

من میخوام برنامه های کاربردی و تجاری و ... بنویسم و از پردازش تصویر هم استفاده کنم .

خودم سی شارپ را ترجیح میدم بدلیل راحت تر بودن و برنامه نویسی سریع تر ولی بیشتر منابع برای ++C هست ... :افسرده:

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

C++‎‎ توی performance بین همه زبان های برنامه نویسی حرف اول می زنه . در ضمن در کاربردهایی مثل پردازش تصویر شما نیازی به زبانی مثل C#‎‎ ندارید چون یک برنامه نویس پردازش تصویر کاری به UI نداره فقط کد با performance بالا رو می نویسه بعدش هم در قالب کتابخانه عرضه می کنه که توی همه زبان های دیگه قابل استفاده هستش .
OpenCV هم از نظر تنوع توابع و هم از نظر performance و هم از نظر راحتی از همه کتابخانه ها برتر هستش اگر شما با MATLAB کار کردید در نسخه های C++‎‎ کتابخانه OpenCV چارچوب دستورات همانند MATLAB هستش ولی با حفظ performance توابع.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر این پست را مطالعه کنید.

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> C++‎ توی performance بین همه زبان های برنامه نویسی حرف اول می زنه . در ضمن در کاربردهایی مثل پردازش تصویر شما نیازی به زبانی مثل C#‎ ندارید چون یک برنامه نویس پردازش تصویر کاری به UI نداره فقط کد با performance بالا رو می نویسه بعدش هم در قالب کتابخانه عرضه می کنه که توی همه زبان های دیگه قابل استفاده هستش .
> OpenCV هم از نظر تنوع توابع و هم از نظر performance و هم از نظر راحتی از همه کتابخانه ها برتر هستش اگر شما با MATLAB کار کردید در نسخه های C++‎ کتابخانه OpenCV چارچوب دستورات همانند MATLAB هستش ولی با حفظ performance توابع.


من میخوام زبانی را انتخاب کنم که اگر خواستم برنامه با رابط گرافیکی هم بنویسم نخوام برم سی شارپ بعد دوباره برگردم ++c . 

من در اصل حدفم نوشتن برنامه هایی هست که هم رابط گرافیکی دارن و هم پردازش تصویر انجام میدن به نظر شما بازم برم ++c یا #c?

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

در C++‎‎‎ که شکی توش نیست می تونید از QT استفاده کنید.در ضمن شما برای پردازش تصویر به یک کتابخانه نیاز دارید که همه نیاز های شما را رفع کنه .emgu cv هم یک wrapper رسمی نیست که بخاد آن تایم بروز بشه در ضمن مدیرای ارشد تیم OpenCV گفتند که در نسخه 3 که در آینده نزدیک publish میشه خبری از wrapper C#‎‎ نیست فعلاً با C#‎‎ مشکل دارن تو این هفته 2 تا از مدیراشون دوباره اینو تاکید کردند البته تو road map همچین چیزی نبوده.
در ضمن خودتونو درگیر UI نکنید و آن قسمت را به برنامه نویس های دیگه واگذار کنید.

----------

